# Amercian Coot Rescued



## Anton (Apr 4, 2007)

http://boktor.us/american_coot/index.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhh.....what a "coot" story....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That is a great story.....wonder if he wanted to continue his education?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I thought the coot is the little black birds that fly with the sparows? If that's how the Am..Coot looks like what are the one I see here...The bird wants to learn some more about human LOL...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

i think the birds you are talking about are called juncos,coots are a water bird 
heres a link to a pic of a junco
http://animal.discovery.com/guides/wild-birds/gallery/dark-eyed_junco.jpg


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

No that's not what we have here but I will take a pic soon as possible...Thanks for sharing the pic anyway...


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

if coots are what i'm thinking of, i hate those birds! i have some dvds on birds, and i CRIED when they got to the part about coots. 

they have two babies, and end up killing one... 

i forget the whys and wherefores, i think it was something about the lack of food, and they can only feed one, and they're genetically programmed to do it even if there IS enough food? i don't know, something like that, and it was heartbreaking watching the parents peck this tiny little black ball of fluff to death in the water. 

hate those birds. i don't care if it's nature or not. hate them. they made me *cry*. 

trooper says he'd like to bust out the beak of death on one of THEM and see how they like it!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that sounds horrid!! But I wonder if it's just an american coot thing, because there is a duck pond/ex-boating lake near my house with coots on and this summer, the babies outnumbered the adults by a long way. I have to walk past the pond on the way to the shops and the babies were getting bigger and never seemed to decrease in numbers. Hmmmm, I think I have a picture of some of those babies somewhere...........



 so fluffy!!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

they ARE pretty...and the wee ones look like tiny old men...so dang cute!!! 

well, i would probably end up throwing tons and tons of food at them, just so the babies would be okay!!! and ohhhh, could you even imagine if i saw the adults pecking the babies??? there i'd be, swimming for all i was worth, screaming and yelling at them.....[hee hee hee.....]

and i would own the title of 'crazy bird lady' just that much more.....


----------

